# Tax Back Australia



## Tax Back Australia (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello guys,

it's not spam, I actually want to help people get their tax back.

My name is Mark and I'm a backpacker/traveler just like you. I spent 1 year in Australia with a Working Holiday Visa and I fall in love with this beautiful country! I worked and travel just like you, I met fabulous friends, beautiful girls and at some point I had to claim my Tax Back. At first I asked to a Tax Agent, but the fee was way too high for my backpacker pockets. And then I try to figured out how to get my Tax Back by myself, safely and the most important thing, I NEEDED ALL MY MONEY BACK.

And from that moment I helped many friends and many strangers. Then I realized that I could help even more people, so I create Tax back Australia | Home Page and now, here I am. 
Why I'm here? To let you know that you can count on me if you need your Tax Back or if you need any other advices about Australia. You can click on this link Tax back Australia | Home Page, choose your language, fill out the form and I will be in touch with you as soon as I can.
Just to let you know, when you decide to fill out your personal details, by International law I can't divulge you information to any third part. Plus, I'm not an entrepreneur and I'm not doing this for becoming rich, but like everyone else, I need money to live. My services are not free, I ask for a minimum donation of AUS$ 20 but feel free to give me more 

Thank you for your time, check out my Facebook Page ( Tax Back Australia | Facebook ) and follow me on Twitter ( Twitter ).

Have a good one!


----------



## kangarookie (Jan 2, 2012)

Tax Back Australia said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> it's not spam, I actually want to help people get their tax back.
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm or deny that this guy is genuine?
I want to believe it but tax agents have manipulated me in the past


----------



## Tax Back Australia (Apr 24, 2012)

kangarookie said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny that this guy is genuine?
> I want to believe it but tax agents have manipulated me in the past


Well, I don't understand how tax agents might have manipulated you.

Anyway we service mostly backpackers, due to our cheap and fast service.

Tax back Australia | Home Page

Cheers


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

kangarookie said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny that this guy is genuine?
> I want to believe it but tax agents have manipulated me in the past


Well....just look at the language for a start....not from the UK unless they have not been to school....

And why would you bother....?

Plenty of information from ATO....
See the link:
Lodging from overseas | Australian Taxation Office


----------



## Tax Back Australia (Apr 24, 2012)

robboat said:


> Well....just look at the language for a start....not from the UK unless they have not been to school....
> 
> And why would you bother....?
> 
> ...


I wonder why those kind of racist are still around...


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Nothing to do with race....all to do with your education and the supposed "skills" you are trying to market.....

I just think you could do a much better job........

Poor show, chaps.....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

robboat said:


> Well....just look at the language for a start....not from the UK unless they have not been to school....
> 
> And why would you bother....?
> 
> ...


Yes plenty of information on the ATO and e-tax (e-tax | Australian Taxation Office) makes it so easy for salary and wage earners (which backpackers would be) to complete their tax return without the need of an accountant or tax professional.

There is no contact details apart from an email address. Also they are claiming a fee for the service but only a registered agent can charge a fee for this service. If they are caught doing this by the ATO they can face a huge fine - from memory it was about $20,000.

On another note, you should never give out your TFN to unregistered preparers as you do not wanted your TFN subject to identity theft.


----------

